# SHOT Show: Barnes Bullets New VOR-TX Ammunition for 2019



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...arnes-bullets-new-vor-tx-ammunition-for-2019/


----------

